

1 Billionth Scale Ion Model Of Star Trek Enterprise - nreece
http://www.nerdesque.com/2010/03/09/ion-enterprise/

======
nreece
This micrograph was featured in the 2003 EIPBN Micrograph Contest. The Grand
Prize however was won by a micrograph of a thermally actuated serpentine MEMS
device:
[http://www.zyvexlabs.com/EIPBNuG/2003MicroGraph.html#GrandPr...](http://www.zyvexlabs.com/EIPBNuG/2003MicroGraph.html#GrandPrize)

Here's the contest page listing finalists from past years:
<http://www.zyvexlabs.com/EIPBNuG/uGraph.html>

------
celoyd
By my math, 8.8 µm * 1e9 = 8.8 km. Wikipedia says the Enterprise is about 650
m long (thank god I had to check), so I assume they meant to say a 1:1e8
model.

~~~
KC8ZKF
James Theodore Kirk wouldn't even know that.

~~~
bmalicoat
Come on... Tiberius

------
ax0n
Welcome to the high tech era, where "Mine is smaller than yours" is usually
something to brag about.

